
Ask HN: living and working in US - seminole
Hi everyone,<p>I wanted to ask for your comments. I&#x27;ll try to keep this as short as I can.<p>I&#x27;m a 26yo enterprise Java dev and the sole provider for my little family (wife and toddler). We&#x27;re EU citizens. We spent the last 8 years in UK, and have recently moved to Belgium looking for a change. And change we got, but not the good kind. So want to move again. My wife keeps saying we should move to US, perhaps California. She thinks we&#x27;ll finally have some sunshine, lots of affordable fresh food, perhaps live in a house with garden, beautiful nature close enough to actually go camping for the weekends, and friendly and approachable people. And she&#x27;s probably right about these, but I&#x27;m a little scared about what we&#x27;d be giving up. Namely,<p><i>40h workweek
</i>5 weeks of holiday a year
<i>free&#x2F;cheap health insurance
</i>free&#x2F;cheap education up to university level for our daughter.<p>Am I being paranoid? I hear stories from both ends of the spectrum. Some say they&#x27;ve been working 60h&#x2F;week with no holiday for 5 years, in which case all that sunshine and nature have as much value as a travel brochure. But others claim that US is developer&#x27;s paradise. And while health insurance is expensive, some get it from their companies or it&#x27;s offset by the substantially higher salary. Some claim that public education system is also underrated.<p>What&#x27;s your opinion&#x2F;experience with this? What would you expect re: work&#x2F;life balance &amp; health insurance in a decent (choose your own definition) company? Any comments on school education? General cost of living?<p>Also, I do realize US is huge, but California is the only state I get to hear about - please give a shout for your favorite place!<p>Thanks a lot for comments, they are important to us.
======
davidw
> She thinks we'll finally have some sunshine, lots of affordable fresh food,
> perhaps live in a house with garden, beautiful nature close enough to
> actually go camping for the weekends, and friendly and approachable people.

That sounds kind of like Italy. Maybe not as much sunshine as California here
up north, but it's certainly better than the UK or Belgium from that point of
view.

Of course, the economy is in the tank, but maybe you can work remotely or
something.

Going to the US is not easy: you'll have to find a company willing to hire
you.

That said, if it's what you want, don't let the naysayers get in your way - go
on a vacation there, travel around some, meet people, see what day to day life
is like, and then go for it! It's not perfect, but there's a lot of good stuff
there - much more than some of the haters here give it credit for.

Some people work crazy hours, many people don't. As someone who is likely to
have a good job, you'll have decent health care, even if the system is a bit
screwy.

Edit: a few other places to check out might be:

* Colorado (Boulder, Denver, Ft. Collins). Snowy, but still quite a bit of sun. If I ever went back to the US, this is high on my list of places to check out.

* Austin, Texas. I don't know much about it, but it's supposed to be a nice place, and definitely sunny/hot.

* Bend or Ashland in Oregon. Not as sunny as California, and cold in the winters. Not as many jobs either, but nice smallish towns.

~~~
tubbzor
Since you mentioned it, I'll throw a shameless plug for Fort Collins (and
Colorado in general). We do get snow from about November-March but its
generally sporadic, however, there's usually 2-3 big snows a year. Despite
this, we still get (on average) 300 days of sunshine a year [0].

For work, Foco has offices for Hewlett Packard, Intel, AMD, Avago, National
Semiconductor, LSI, and Wolf Robotics. If the start-up scene is more your
taste, Fort Collins-Loveland was rated 2nd in the "Top 10 Metro Areas for
High-Tech Startup Density" in the United States (with Boulder at #1) in 2013
[1], and is also home to a start-up incubator called Rocky Mountain Innosphere
[2].

There are miles of bike trails [3] all over the city and many places to hike
nearby as well [4]. Needless to say lots of people are out and about being
physically active around here and biking is often the preferred mode of
transportion.

Other than that I just personally enjoy the atmosphere out here. Since we have
a university in town there are tons of little hole-in-the-wall coffee shops
open 24/7 (or close to it) and lots of specialty food in the form of
restaurants, food trucks, food carts, ect. Old Town area is the main social
scene and is always bustling whether people are out getting a bite to eat,
walking around, or there are often various festivals taking place. Micro-brew
Beer is also a huge part of the culture around here (at least in my circles),
as fort collins is home to New Belgium, Odell, and many other micro-breweries
and holds a huge beer festival called New West Fest every year. In all, it's a
quirky little city that I quite enjoy.

Disclaimer: I've lived in the Loveland/Ft. Collins area for 6 years now and
just finished my CS degree at Colorado State University.

[0] -
[http://www.fcgov.com/visitor/fcfacts.php](http://www.fcgov.com/visitor/fcfacts.php)

[1] - [http://www.kauffman.org/newsroom/2013/08/young-hightech-
firm...](http://www.kauffman.org/newsroom/2013/08/young-hightech-firms-
outpace-private-sector-job-creation)

[2] - [http://www.innosphere.org/](http://www.innosphere.org/)

[3] - [http://www.fcgov.com/bicycling/pdf/bike-map-
front.pdf](http://www.fcgov.com/bicycling/pdf/bike-map-front.pdf)

[4] - [http://alltrails.com/us/colorado/fort-
collins?ref=header](http://alltrails.com/us/colorado/fort-collins?ref=header)

edit: formatting

------
ashazar
Just sharing my bookmarks that were previously discussed on HN. Hope you can
find some useful info in them. Best of luck for your journey.

1\. What's the best place in the U.S. to live and work cheaply?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6702111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6702111)

2\. What's the best place in Europe to live and work cheaply?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6703058](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6703058)

3\. Where can I move cheaply to work by myself for a year?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6700531](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6700531)

4\. A "Hacker's" Guide to the Bay Area
[http://islandofatlas.net/2013/10/04/a-hackers-guide-to-
the-b...](http://islandofatlas.net/2013/10/04/a-hackers-guide-to-the-bay-
area.html)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6502430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6502430)

------
bowlofpetunias
"And change we got, but not the good kind."

This raises a bit of red flag, because lots of people migrate with a vague
idea of "the grass is greener" without knowing what they're getting into.
Since Belgium is not a bad place to live, I'm wondering what it is you're
running away from.

And since you put a work/life balance, cheap health insurance and cheap
education top of your priorities (all things Belgium already offers) and don't
seem to know very much about the US, I wonder why you're not considering the
much less complicated and safer option of another EU country? (Also, of all
continental European countries, Belgium is probably most like the UK with it's
post-industrial similarities.)

What is it that makes you think you and your family be happy in the US?

I'm getting a strong sense you don't really have a clear picture of that, and
are just looking to flee to a magical land far away from your current
troubles. I live in a place with lots of expats, and that scenario usually
doesn't work out well.

------
abcd_f
My all time favourite place in North America is Europe.

I am a European. I lived in US for two years, I lived in Canada for 15. I also
lived in Sweden and Japan. States are good because it's just one big Walmart -
everything is ridiculously cheap, but what it gets in quantity it tends to
lose in quality. Canada in this respect is somewhat better, but it has the
same problem - it feels ... I don't know ... diluted? Too much stuff, too
little substance. It is nice, it is comfortable and affordable, but - and I am
dumbing it down considerably - you can't get a decent croissant, because
nobody simply gives a shit about getting them right.

On the other hand, the grass is always greener on the other side. If you move,
you will have at least a couple of years of excitement and novelty.

PS. And generally working too much and not enjoying life _is_ in fact the
biggest lifestyle issue in States and Canada. No better manifested by the fact
that most of the restaurants are there for _eating_ and not for socializing.

~~~
davidw
> what it gets in quantity it tends to lose in quality

To some degree, yes, but I feel that's something that has been changing some.
In the town of 150K people I'm from, you can now get a decent variety of food
products from Italy. They're expensive, but at least you can get them. 20
years ago, there's no way you could have even found that stuff. So I think
some people are starting to 'get it'.

As another example, when my parents moved to Oregon in the 70ies, you could
count the number of wineries on one hand. Now there are plenty of them, and
some of them produce some decent wine.

------
KhalPanda
Just out of curiosity (as a UK resident), how would you plan on moving to the
states from a legal standpoint? As far as I'm aware, if you don't have
immediate family who are US-citizens, $500k-$1M to invest in a business, marry
a US citizen or take employment on a H1-B (not easy), it's not possible?

~~~
neverminder
I'm an EU citizen as well and I have to agree with you, aside from all you've
mentioned plus winning a green card - moving to US is anything but trivial.

~~~
DrJokepu
The Diversity Visa Lottery will be likely repealed in the near future by the
Border Security, Economic Opportunity, and Immigration Modernization Act of
2013 so that won't be an option for very long.

~~~
KhalPanda
Plus, the United Kingdom aren't eligible for the lottery anyway. So I guess it
depends where OP is from.

~~~
e15ctr0n
The Diversity Visa Lottery can be granted on the basis of your birthplace, not
your current place of residence or current nationality.

------
RickS
If there's one place you'll find a 40 hour work week, it's enterprise Java.
Most of the glorified 80 hour work weeks occur in the startup realm. I'm
generalizing significantly here, but enterprise is stereotypically a "clock
in, check out" type of job at larger companies, and securing something that
pays well without sucking up your whole life is very easily doable.

Are those 5 weeks of holiday paid? If so, that is not a common benefit in
America.

Without citizenship, your healthcare coverage is likely to be either costly or
limited.

Scholarships and grants exist, but a free ride through college is also rare.

If you were already a US citizen, this move would be possible (but even for
the majority of Americans, what you ask for is off the table), but since
you're not, I say move to Canada.

Specifically, Toronto. As metropolitan as any American city (with a
sufficiently large job market), numerous strong immigrant communities, better
healthcare, great food. Nice and clean, fairly safe - I'd have no qualms
bringing up a kid there. The surrounding suburbs are very mellow.

~~~
turnip1979
What about sunshine? But seriously ... we moved to TO after SF and NYC - not
that happy with the move. There is a startup scene but not as many choices as
the cities we came from. The salaries are also quite a bit lower, stuff is
expensive and there are generally more regulations to do with it seems.

------
jacquesm
What countries are you from originally?

Plan a holiday to the US, look things over and then make a budget (emigration
is far from cheap), save and then decide to back out or bite the bullet. Don't
do anything permanent until your visa is in the bag for you, your spouse and
your child. Hollywood and anecdotes are not good inputs to a life determining
decision like this, consider it a huge project and devote resources
accordingly.

Why is Belgium disappointing you?

The US is definitely not paradise but it may give you chances that are hard to
replicate elsewhere. At the same time, I know plenty of people that are
successful in the EU. It usually boils down to the people, not the place.

~~~
gcp
_Why is Belgium disappointing you?_

Well, given that his wife longs for "finally have some sunshine, lots of
affordable fresh food, perhaps live in a house with garden, beautiful nature
close enough to actually go camping for the weekends, and friendly and
approachable people."

I'm going to guess: high housing prices, population density killing nature &
unfriendly people. Given that this is HN, I'd add "government and population
actively hostile to entrepreneurship" on top of it.

You should talk to other people who emigrated, though. One of my friends did,
and they found for example that they could hardly afford child daycare because
that isn't subsidized in the States, unlike Belgium. There are probably
multiple such small surprises lurking.

~~~
jacquesm
When I read that I thought: South of France, Spain, Portugal, Italy. Any one
of those would solve the majority of those wishes, and would be a lot easier
to get into than the US.

The problem is that no country is perfect. You can't get 'free daycare', 'good
weather', 'affordable fresh food', 'beautiful nature close by', 'free
healthcare', 'friendly and approachable people', '5 weeks of holiday' and
'free education' all in one serving. (Though I believe strongly that friendly
and approachable people can be found anywhere, it's a bit of a reflection on
how you are usually.)

I say that as someone that has lived in a lot of different countries. (.nl,
.pl, .ca, .ro and a bunch of others besides but too short to consider relevant
in this context).

~~~
BSousa
South of Portugal and Spain fit most if not all of that, except jobs. In
Portugal there are some dev jobs in Faro (but then you have either a long
commute or live in an apartment in the city and pay is quite low to be a one
provider kind of family) and in Spain Malaga does have good dev jobs around
(not sure about Java but iOS/Ruby can get a decent salary there) and there are
some places around that fit the bill that are within commuting distance to
Malaga companies.

For better pay, there is Gibraltar and living in the South side of Spain.
Sometimes you have to endure a long border cross, but the pay in Gib compared
to cost of living in Spain may be worth it (and there are a few well paid of
java/php jobs in Gibraltar in the betting companies)

If you want more info about the area, companies or plan/think moving here,
shoot me an email (profile).

~~~
jacquesm
The good bit for the OP is that he might be able to work remote, and spend
local. That's the best of both worlds.

~~~
BSousa
I agree that would be ideal, but having been through a kind of similar search
myself recently, I didn't see many java remote jobs available (a lot of ruby
ones), and getting one is hard (unless you are an outstanding well-known
candidate, you are competing with the whole world for a remote job, and in
most cases, you will get someone from eastern europe or phillipines that is as
talented as you, but requiring half of what you require (living in Belgium or
event Portugal or Spain).

------
gone35
Sorry if this doesn't sound as much but... do your research. _Ex ante_ it
appears you and your wife are under a lot of misapprehensions and, if I may
say, grass-is-greener media/cultural European clichés about the US --too many,
perhaps, to disabuse in a single "Ask HN" thread.

Like others said below, a good idea would be to come live in the US for, say,
a summer or so under a short-term tourist or student visa ( _eg_ maybe for a
career-related summer course or unpaid internship) and see for yourself.

~~~
seminole
Yes, well, this is part of research :-) I agree that staying for a while would
be ideal, but it's very nearly impossible at this point.

------
lingoberry
Unfortunately you don't just "go and work" in the US, it doesn't work like the
EU. Unless you're a hot commodity and you can convince Google et al to pay for
your visa ($tens of thousands) and then winning the H-1B visa lottery, you
will have a tough time.

------
lazyjones
I faced this question at the age of 29 (late 90's) when I got an interesting
offer to work in Florida (I live in Austria).

In the end, I decided against it. At the (2-day) job interview, people who
worked there pointed out that the biggest benefit over Europe was the
perceived freedom, the feeling that noone would bother them about their
private business (this is probably no longer the case / general feeling
today). I found the poverty in urban areas most shocking (loitering people,
obvious racial inequality).

In the end it boils down to whether having your "dream job" (for me it was
game programming) is worth both getting ripped out of your surroundings and
coping with lower standards in many areas in the US over Europe (well, depends
on whether you live in a poor EU country), as well as other issues like the
harsher environment (floods, earthquakes). 50-60 hours was a given in the
90's, perhaps it is no longer the case now that Google/FB set the bar higher
for job quality. For me it was better to stay, although nowdays I sometimes
ponder moving to Switzerland, Norway or perhaps Australia (for different
reasons, none involving career perspectives).

------
schwarzie2478
May I ask what your bad experience in Belgium entailed? I'm curious, being
belgian and a programmer... Although IT management here ranks very low in my
humble opinion, it's not bad working here in the IT sector ( unless you work
for banks and financial institutions, those are jerks :-) )

------
kasey_junk
Not to put too fine a point on it, but just saying California isn't really
even enough to narrow things down. Remember that California is about the size
of Spain, but in many ways with more geographic, population and economic
diversity.

The cost of living, job opportunities, weather, and life style varies
dramatically from San Diego, Los Angeles, Bakersfield, Sacremento, and San
Francisco.

I'd recommend a trip to see. That said, California is the last place I'd move
if I were a tech worker right now. You can get many of the same benefits
(except possible access to VC money) in lots of other places. The Research
Triangle NC and Austin TX for instance both offer much of what you are asking
for at a much more affordable price.

------
empressplay
Emigration is going to be difficult, isn't it? Companies seem to rarely
sponsor immigrants unless they're total rockstars or aqui-hires because in-
sourcers like TCS can bring "average" IT workers in cheaper.

It looks like the days of Google et. al. recruiting from far-afield are over,
unless you're CTO of an early-stage startup someone like Google might buy, or
at least have some kick-ass side projects you can point to that will make you
irresistibly attractive enough for someone to deal with all of the associated
immigration headache, perhaps being better / worse off from a lifestyle
perspective is a bit of a moot point?

Sorry to be a downer but... cart before horse, etc. etc.

------
yodsanklai
Novelty and the feeling of doing something different are very good reasons to
move.

Salaries will be higher in the US but without a doubt you will lose in term of
vacations and free time. Everything you wife mention, you can have in Europe.
Food wise, I think you're better off in Europe if you like fresh inexpensive
food.

The nature on the west coast is incredible. The national parks there are among
the most impressive places I've seen. However, with 2 weeks vacations, you may
not have much time to visit them. You can't really go to the grand canyon for
a weekend for instance. You'll have more time to go there on vacation while
you work in Europe!

------
foobarian
I'm lucky to work for a Boston shop where work/life balance is good relative
to my perception of the average American software company, specifically, close
to 40 hour work weeks, "death marches" strongly discouraged by upper
management because they get how bad they are for turnover, 3 weeks vacation at
start, then one more week after every 3 years.

One thing about vacations in US is that no matter how much time one gets on
paper, I found the company cultures to look down on taking time off. It's
almost like people are ashamed to take their vacation time.

------
kovrik
I'm a 25yo Java developer from Russia. My gf and I don't like (almost hate)
our country and we want out.

We choose between USA, Netherlands, Germany, Norway, Switzerland, Canada,
Australia and New Zealand.

I'm not a well-known software engineer, not an outstanding genius (yes, I'm
not very confident about my skills) - that is why it seems very difficult for
me to get a job outside Russia.

But I love programming, I try to learn something new every day, improve my
skills and knowledge. And I hope we will get out someday (hope dies last :) ).

I wish you good luck - don't worry, everything would be alright!

~~~
runewell
We would love to have you in the USA. The other countries you listed are
fantastic places to live but if your passion is in programming then the USA is
an excellent place to be. There are plenty of immigrant success stories here.
Look at recent news, Jan Koum moved here from Ukraine, created a mobile
application, and is now worth over $6,000,000,000 thanks to the Facebook
acquisition!

~~~
kovrik
Thank you! But where should I start from?

~~~
BugBrother
I doubt that life quality is better in USA. But the money is better -- and
your local social environment is what decides if you like living somewhere,
anyway. (Tell me if you like it. :-) )

A suggested plan, with small steps:

Try the waters with Scandinavia/EU? If you travel by Finland from St
Petersburg, you can get an EU VISA, right? Then you can do interviews etc in
place. But maybe not for Britain? I think it is easier to move to the EU if a
company wants to hire you, than getting a Green Card (disclaimer: I only
really know about Sweden and Finland for non-EU migrants). If you don't like
it, try USA.

(I would offer you to stay at my place and look for jobs, but I'm not in the
North right now.)

------
__xtrimsky
26 yo that used to live in California, but lives in NY now.

You don't get sunshine everywhere in California.

I personally hated the weather in San Francisco, but a bit to the south
(Mountain View) is already much nicer.

Now I'll go through your requirements:

40h workweek: Yes easy to find

5 weeks of holiday a year: That is almost impossible to find in my experience,
except if you are willing to get 3 weeks out of your pocket. (meaning you are
actually deducting your pay)

free/cheap health insurance: Find a company with health insurance, and then
you should be able to have one for your family, and only pay an extra of 200
to 600$ / month (yes that is cheap in the US)

free/cheap education up to university level for our daughter: that's not
possible, you will have to pay for college. I think you can get one cheaper if
you live more than 6 months in that state, and then send your daughter to a
state college. Here is an example of a university near me (starts at 4000$ /
year):

[http://www.stonybrook.edu/bursar/tuition/tuition-and-fee-
rat...](http://www.stonybrook.edu/bursar/tuition/tuition-and-fee-rates.shtml)

~~~
__xtrimsky
PS: there is a way to get your college paid for, and that is scholarships, if
your child is extremely good in school, he/she can get any college paid for.
But you can't count on it as it is something very hard to do.

But my cousin got 8+ years of medical schools paid for, and also her rent was
paid for.

------
eshvk
I moved to America six years ago. I have lived in California, Texas and now
live in New York.

> My wife keeps saying we should move to US, perhaps California. She thinks
> we'll finally have some sunshine, lots of affordable fresh food, perhaps
> live in a house with garden, beautiful nature close enough to actually go
> camping for the weekends, and friendly and approachable people

Sure, if you lived in Nor Cal, somewhere close to Marin or in the East Bay,
you could probably get that. It is kind of puzzling to me that you would go
all the way to America for this though. Wouldn't you prefer to live in the EU
closer to a community ?

> 40h workweek 5 weeks of holiday a year free/cheap health insurance
> free/cheap education up to university level for our daughter.

You are not going to get a 40 hour work week in America. It might be close to
60 hours. At least 50. Again, depends on the place. If you work for a big
company like Google, things will be reasonably. Early stage startup.
Miserable. Vacation is 2 weeks - 4 weeks. Health insurance has always been
paid for me by my employer. Schools, I can't comment. I don't have offspring.

Someone mentioned other regions. Let me give you a quick run through
considering that long term, America is my home but I don't know whether I want
to live in a city.

Austin, Texas. Too small, too hot. Still too Texan.

New York. I love NYC. But it is not what your wife would want. It is a
Megapolis.

Colorado. I fucking love Colorado. Boulder is amazing, it is a great college
town with all those beautiful girls. Great opportunities for hiking. It has a
great and upcoming tech scene. Honestly, if I were ever to buy a summer home
or move elsewhere in the U.S., it would be Colorado.

------
awjr
I'm going to add something from the experience of being the kid that was
dragged around Germany and the USA from the age of 3 to the age of 12 moving
every 2 years.

Positives: \- I was put into the german school system learning german almost
like a 'native' and I still have it. (Massive positive) \- Luckily I had 2
brothers. We'd move somewhere new, clump up as a gang, then slowly get to know
people and get our own set of friends. \- I still find it easy to make
friends.

Negatives: \- Become good friends with somebody, move on. \- Making new
friends all the time. \- I found my memories of Germany 3-10 better than the
USA (10-12) but in Germany we were thrown on to our bikes and rode off into
the countryside for the day (we lived in villages). In the USA we were driven
everywhere although we did have a pool (Florida). \- When we finally came back
to the UK I found it slightly odd. Culturally I'd missed out on a lot.

Schools were much of a muchness. Of note we were in public school and then
quickly moved to private school in the USA (this was 1980).

------
TheSmoke
Some random thoughts:

\- The most important thing for me: EU states are social states and US is not.

\- You are not going to get a free health insurance or cheap but quality
education for your daughter like in Europe. (Not saying she won't get quality
education, just saying it won't be cheap as we are used to in Europe.)

\- US is not a developer's paradise but it's a paradise of possibilities and
opportunities.

\-
[http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sale/CA/house,condo,mobile,l...](http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sale/CA/house,condo,mobile,land,townhouse_type/9_rid/1-_beds/42.617791,-110.302734,31.821565,-128.29834_rect/5_zm/)
In that link there is a list of houses with a garden that you can buy to give
you the idea. For the places that you would think you could afford, there is a
possibility of living without a job. (Find remote work and it all works out?)
But I think they are better houses than houses in most of the Europe.

\- You can think of Austin, Boston or Chicago instead of California cities.

\- Wait, there's another possibility: You can move to Berlin, Vienna,
Istanbul, Mugla, Izmir or Aydin. You'd work remotely most of the time except
for Istanbul, Berlin and Vienna.

\- Food in Europe is a lot better than in the US and by food I mean real food,
not the cereals, cookies or things they eat thinking they're having breakfast.
:) (At least in SF)

\- I tend to think that startups are not for people that are married and with
children. They are demanding and consuming. Unless it's your own because only
then it'd be worth to your efforts and time. We all know that.

Wish you all the luck for whatever you decide and let me tell you one more
thing. You should absolutely be grateful for the wife of yours. Mine is not
moving a centimetre..

------
h1karu
The cost of living in the tech-scene areas are outrageous and skyrocketing,
those are the facts. The sun-shine California lifestyle can be quite nice
you'll need to be prepared to pay out the wazoo. Don't believe it ? Prove me
wrong, start looking at the Bay Area rental market.

------
runewell
We would love to have you and your family. The USA is so large and diverse
that practically any living scenario is possible. If you want to live near
nature with sunshine, fresh affordable food, and a home with a garden then I
would suggest checking out more rural parts of northern California. There are
many employers that will allow you to work onsite part-time (one day a week,
month, or quarter) and the rest of your time at home, assuming your output is
acceptable and you are available during working hours. Special arrangements
such as this are more difficult in the beginning but are very easy to setup if
you have proven yourself to be a productive programmer.

I would suggest checking out areas such as Redding, CA. If you make over $100k
a year you could get yourself setup with a nice place such as the link below.

[http://sacramento.craigslist.org/reb/4450341909.html](http://sacramento.craigslist.org/reb/4450341909.html)

More properties in that area:
[http://sacramento.craigslist.org/search/rea?query=acre&sale_...](http://sacramento.craigslist.org/search/rea?query=acre&sale_date=-&housing_type=6&hasPic=1)

Note: Life can be wonderful in the USA but our healthcare and education system
need work. Healthcare is fantastic if you get good insurance, but that will
cost you each month. Being a programmer, it is likely your employer will
provide health insurance. Our Universities are some of the best in the world
(ex. MIT, Harvard, Stanford, Yale, Carnegie Mellon, etc), but our elementary
and high school education system is inefficient so you may want to consider
one of the many private school options in your area. This too will be costly.
Basically expect to pay 10-15% of your salary towards making up for our
deficiencies in these areas. Work/life balance is entirely possible here
although many European countries structure their national policies around
promoting such ideas while the USA pretty much leaves it up to the individual
to organize their life in the way they see fit. This is why we have so many
people living on the extremes, from super-star entrepreneurs to homeless
individuals and everyone else in-between.

------
sologoub
California is a double-edged sword. I've lived here for over 15 years and it's
definitely the place I intend on staying for quite a while.

If you plan on being near either Bay Area or the greater Los Angeles area, you
have to be ready for the housing prices. A good, safe area with good schools
will cost you. A short commute on top of that will cost you double.

That said, if you do your research, you can find very solid public schools
(school districts) and University is doable, unless you go private.

As far as neighbors, it's a mixed bag - there are plenty of great people and
there also many fake, greedy, etc. Just like any big city. Culturally,
Americans seem to be more predisposed to welcoming people than not.

Back to the finances, with the costs of housing, it's not likely that you will
be able to be the sole breadwinner. I've been trying to solve this puzzle for
a while, but on a single income things just don't pencil...

Now the upside - California lifestyle is something else. You have all 4
seasons at your disposal with only a drive or a short flight year round. This
opens up a lot of possibilities for enjoying nature/sports. If you are more
into just quiet enjoyment, the state offers magnificent areas like Big Sur,
that are also surrounded by awesome hotels, camping grounds and wine country.
California wine is great and very inexpensive.

You also have the beach (really cold water though) and great weather most days
out of the year.

Downside of Los Angeles is traffic and lack of public transit. In SF, you
trade public transit for huge cost of living increase.

Never having lived in Belgium, I can't compare. My only experience has been a
very short (6 months) stint in the UK and Moscow. I would not come back to
either voluntarily after California.

If you are not afraid of a little rain, I would strongly recommend you
consider Seattle - reasonable weather (I like rain) and not too much cold,
great nature and friendly people (by my standards of visiting and working with
a few great folks), no state income tax (CA works out to an extra 10% for me),
a lot lower cost of living with similar level of education offered by the
local school system.

------
wellboy
Australia dude, best country ever. Salary as high as in California. It has all
the good things that the U.S. has, without the bad things.

------
adriaanm
Do not underestimate the cost (time & $$$) of immigrating and the in(s)anity
of US immigration law. Winning the H1b lottery is probably the easiest way.
Getting a green card requires a pretty dedicated sponsor willing to spend
$5-10K, not to mention the >1 year wait (this is assuming best case: EU
citizen with "US equivalent" of a Masters).

------
seminole
Sorry about the formatting.

* 40h workweek

* 5 weeks of holiday a year

* free/cheap health insurance

* free/cheap education up to university level for our daughter.

~~~
lbotos
Out of the 4 things listed here, in the US the only one that's "normal" is a
40h workweek.

5 weeks of vacation is a lot unless you are really senior or pulled a lot of
strings. 2weeks is the average "base" here.

Solid health insurance is usually expensive.

Public schools are "free" but you are going to have to pay for college. I
don't know of any completely free colleges anywhere in the country. (Not
saying there aren't any, but I've never heard anyone talk about a _good_ one.)

~~~
tomp
He can always send the daughter (and any other kids) back to Europe for
college, it's (mostly) free (for citizens) here.

~~~
seminole
That was the cunning plan :-)

------
deodorel
You look for sunshine, sea, jobs and an european location? Have you considered
Sophia Antipolis, on the French cote d'Azur? I live and work there and it's
quite nice, and you'll surly find a lot of java jobs.

------
doxydexydroxide
A 3rd Generation US born Citizen turns his back on the USA:living the American
dream in Vienna, Austria:

Lived in Silicon Valley for 20 years founding 4 companies in the process. I am
an honest and decent person who was raped each and every time by my co-
founders/investors. Only the soulless/ruthless succeed in Silicon Valley.
SILICON VALLEY IS A TRAP! Everything is dried out and dead, including the
people. Everything is about money, and everybody including your employer has
their hands in your wallet. Child care is hideous. People are shallow and self
centered. Homeless camps are everywhere, and there is no empathy/compassion
for these older "former heroes of high tech" fucked over by the Vulture
Crapitalists masters. Work weeks of 80 hours are the norm. Your company owns
your soul. Schools are 3rd world. You have no life. Three hours sitting in
traffic to get to the beach. No Culture. East Palo Alto is being bought up and
the people tossed out on the street. Crime rate is now "off the scale" in both
Menlo Park and Palo Alto (Facebook paid to construct and operate a Menlo Park
Police Station just to protect its corporate HQ campus).

Lived in Boulder Colorado for 3 years. Closest thing one can find to living in
Europe in North America. Fell in love with mountain climbing. Primary reason I
chose to move my wife and 3 young children to Vienna Austria 11 years ago
(easy access to the Alps).

I am giving up my US Citizenship this year to become an Austrian. I was back
visiting my family in San Jose last year and could not believe how bad the
quality of life in the US had sunk to.

Vienna Austria:Everything that the US was while I was growing up in the 1970s.
Absolute heaven on earth! Those days are over in the USA. Amazing 5 weeks of
vacation time. Founded my own GmbH 7 years ago. Government here is more
involved with business: Austria has a high hurdle to start a business. 35,000
euros in startup capital, and avg 7 months approval time. This is actually a
good thing as it eliminates much of the fraud in US where anybody can become a
founder in 20 minutes and 20 dollars. Virtually no crime. Vienna is the best
city in the world for 5 years in a row.

WELCOME TO THE USA: NOW BEND OVER:You have no credit history so be prepared to
pay dearly for everything! Credit Card: 30% interest rate. Apartment: 6 months
rent as deposit. Car loan: 40 percent. Power/Gas 600 dollar deposit.

Americans are impossible to develop deep long term and meaningful
relationships with. They sure are polite, but all relationships are shallow.
Everyone is waiting for you to fuck them over, so no one trusts anymore.

Austrians are cautious at the beginning, but after a time they are the most
trusting people I have ever met. I have never had as many good neighbors and
made true friends as I have in Austria.

Austrian education system is far superior to the USA! They invest in their
peoples future with free higher education and apprentice training programs
with the result of the lowest unemployment rate in the world.

Austrians, and most Europeans are "social" in "people before profit". As a
lifelong capitalist pig, I had no idea that "American Capitalism" is pure
theft. Socialists are not communists. Republicanism (US Representative form of
government) is not Democracy, and the wealthy minority are protected at the
expense of the majority. The Republican form of world government is 4
Oligarchs (US, RUSSIA, INDIA, CHINA) fighting over a lamb (the people).

George Carlin was right! George Carlin ~ The American Dream You have to be
asleep to believe it
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acLW1vFO-2Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acLW1vFO-2Q)

Advice:Stay in Europe! You do not appreciate how good you have it! Do not be
suckered into the fraud known as the American dream of getting rich, or of
ever owning your own home (bought and paid for).

~~~
zequel
Wow, that's one heck of an anti-American diatribe! Maybe SV is like that (I
can't say), but "Americans are impossible to develop deep long term and
meaningful relationships with" is a bit of an overstatement, no? You're
talking about 300M people! I'm sorry you had a bad experience but I don't
think you can make accurate statements like that about America based on SV.

------
lukasm
Remote work from Spain?

------
sspross
Come to Switzerland! You'll love it and as an enterprise java dev you'll find
a job. Maybe I can help you here in Zürich, silvan.spross[at]gmail.com

------
kghose
The only way to figure out if you like it is to try it out. Unless this was a
bash US starter, in which case, carry on.

------
manolus
Go live in Brazil!

------
stefantalpalaru
> we'll finally have some sunshine

You will and you'll also have the chance to discover the difference between
excess and moderation.

> lots of affordable fresh food

The food is either affordable or good.

> live in a house with garden

More like a house with a mandatory lawn in a region hit by a very serious
drought. You might also want to ask about the rules imposed by the homeowners
association and whoever rents you the house.

> beautiful nature close enough to actually go camping for the weekends

Yes, if you like deserts and you want to live in SoCal. Note that "close" has
a different meaning on that side of the pond.

> friendly and approachable people

Maybe at first. With time you realize that the friendliness is a form of
politeness that hides fear, distrust and greed.

~~~
pionar
Wow, so negative.

> Maybe at first. With time you realize that the friendliness is a form of
> politeness that hides fear, distrust and greed.

This is not my experience at all. Maybe in Cali (I've only visited), but the
rest of the US is not as cynical or distrustful as you make it out to be.

> Yes, if you like deserts and you want to live in SoCal. Note that "close"
> has a different meaning on that side of the pond.

The definition of close enough for a weekend camping trip for me would
probably be 200-300 miles. Within that range, no matter where you are in the
US, you'll find nice areas for this purpose.

> The food is either affordable or good.

In restaurants, yes. If you cook your own food, no. There are lots of farmers'
markets, local grocery stores, etc., that are no more expensive than buying
processed food.

> More like a house with a mandatory lawn in a region hit by a very serious
> drought. You might also want to ask about the rules imposed by the
> homeowners association and whoever rents you the house.

Only in suburbia. If you're out in the country, or in a city, there are
(usually) no HOAs and only local zoning laws prevent what you can and can't
do. The only requirement (usually) is to keep your grass trimmed to a
reasonable height. I agree though, that HOAs are a bad idea and promote
cookie-cutter neighborhoods.

~~~
eshvk
> This is not my experience at all. Maybe in Cali (I've only visited), but the
> rest of the US is not as cynical or distrustful as you make it out to be.

Likewise. I mean there are fearful, greedy and distrustful people everywhere.
People are civil to you in America. You will eventually make friends if people
want to be friends with you. It is a two-way street.

------
comrade1
For the sake of your child you should probably stay in Europe. The education
system in the u.s. is terrible. 100% of my European friend couples have moved
back to Europe as soon as they've gotten pregnant or gave birth in order to
provide a better education for their children.

~~~
davidw
100% of European couples probably also want to be around the child's
grandparents, ensure the child learns their own language, and so on. My wife
would find it tough to leave Italy for this reason, for instance. Also, as a
parent, I think you want to feel somewhere that feels like 'home' \- or maybe
that's just me. Without kids, I would feel pretty comfortable in a lot of
places, but now that we have them, I think I would be less comfortable going
somewhere completely new.

The educational system isn't that bad in the US if you're in the right place.
It varies a lot from state to state and between towns or even areas in a town.

~~~
gcp
_100% of European couples probably also want to be around the child 's
grandparents, ensure the child learns their own language, and so on._

We're both arguing without hard data here, but I'll just give an outright
"nope" to the above.

~~~
davidw
These rankings are a bit dubious, but in this one, for instance, the US does
not do great, but does do better than Belgium, where the poster wants to move
away from:

[http://www.bbc.com/news/business-27314075](http://www.bbc.com/news/business-27314075)

I want my own kids to have a good education, and would feel comfortable moving
back to the US from that point of view. My biggest doubt from that point of
view is that I want them to be bilingual in Italian and English, and there is
no Italian language education in the US, so it'd be up to my wife and I.

~~~
gcp
I was arguing against the "grandparents and language" argument, not the
general education argument. It's easy to argue against because I'm a
counterexample myself. (...and my Italian still sucks after 30 years)

------
hellbreakslose
You didn't mention the visa thing at all.

You said you are EU citizens. It's ok for you moving around EU but moving to
the US is going to create immigration problems for you.

One of you will need to get sponsored for a long-term working visa not the
temporary one. Then still I think according to US laws your Wife won't be able
to work until you get a Green Card. I heard that they are trying to change
that law but still.

Sorry to break it down to you like that, you can still try and make it, but
its not an easy thing to move to the States especially having a family with
you.

I'd suggest you apply to 20 companies+ and try schedule them all within a
week. So you and your family can go there for a week do your interviews and
see if you can get someone to sponsor you.

It's not like you said I am just going to move there... If you say that to the
officers in the airport asking you the reason for your visit they are
definitely not going to let you in.

